# anyone else had amh results from ivf wales?



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mine is 9.2 and im trying to get hold of clinic now as from what i read this isn't good


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

whats amh results sorry im a bit thick!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

cheers spooks! so its to do with how good your egg supply is?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

how are you spooks? if i wwas you i would keep phoning the clinic every 2 weeks!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Kara - not had the test done myself, have a look on poor responders board a lot of the girls over on there have it done.. hope this helps you .. glad you enjoyed your drifting hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok i got through 

it shows normal responce to drugs but if i have another fresh the drugs will be upped


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

where is poor responders board


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Kara its under IVF general..


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara, I always thought you responded well to the drugs.  Your quantity and quality have always been great and consistent.  Why up your drugs?  What's that all about?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thought i would update

5 - 15 is normal

ivf wales use world standards assay


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Waiting for mine.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

5.6


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

when did you have this test andi ? it it a blood test ..can anyone ask to have it done?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

normal range at IVF WALES is 5 - 15

miriam im sure they would do it if you asked, unles they already have


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Miriam, I had it done before my last cycle.  It takes about 6-8 weeks to come back.

I had to ask for it.

I've been told my result doesn't reflect the way I respond to stimms.  So how accurate is the test?


----------

